# HR21-700 0x0230 Issues



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

HR21-700: 0x0230
Staggered release began 5/28/08.

Release notes:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=129672

Discussion:
http://www.dbstalk.com/showthread.php?t=130140

Please keep discussion confined to issues only with this receiver.

Please don't post "Got it" or "Didn't Get it" posts, they will be deleted.


----------



## Cable_X (Nov 12, 2007)

kymikes said:


> In my post (#8) in the 230 issues forum, I had a problem with Media Sharing appearing to be operational but "stopping" at the "What type of media . . ." question without any options in the left frame. I have tried resetting the reciever, reboot PC w/o any change until Wednesday. When I tried again in afternoon, it now worked. I have a pretty simple setup, one HR21-700 networked to an HP Pavillion notebook running Vista SP1. All devices have static IP addresses (so you wouldn't expect DHCP to be running amuck), HR21 is hard wired. Did not change any knowingly in the network setup. Odd that it would stop working (had been fine in the earlier release), fail consistently for several days and then self heal. I see some similarities in some comments in the HR20 x0238 release but don't know what commonality exists between the parts of these versions.


On network setup, DNS had some funky 10. IP address, which caused the network to quit working. This wasn't like this until this download.


----------



## AndyHi (Nov 24, 2007)

sjsharky said:


> Can we get any further clarification as to which recording/playback issues this release is intended to correct? The release notes are pretty vague.
> 
> For example, should this fix the blank recording issue? Should this fix the immediate "do you want to delete" message at the beginning of a playback? Should this fix the random resets?


My HR21-700 upgraded to 0x230 thursday night, Friday's recordings on SCIFI all had the black screen issue. (Perfect weather here friday) so I wouldn't say its been fixed.

I hadn't had any black screen issues since around April 27/28 which I think was my last software update.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

I had stuttering playback on an HD recording of the Season Finale of Lost on ABC. No weather issues and no other programs have done it.


----------



## CliffV (Jan 24, 2006)

My HR21-700 was as solid as a rock before this upgrade. My 2 HR20-700's (running 0x22D) however are both suffering from periodic random reboots. Now, after 0x230 installed on my HR 21-700, it has suffered its first random reboot. Clearly there is a new software problem introduced since the last national release.

Here's the details. The reboot was right before 9AM (PDT) this morning.

At the time of the reboot, nothing was recording and my wife was watching a recorded show. That show was "Designed to Sell" which was recorded at 5PM on May 8 on channel 229 HGTVHD.

The reboot completed at 9:01AM (PDT). After the reboot it immediatly started recording "What is that House Worth) on channel 229 HGTVHD.

This DVR is not hooked up to phone line nor the network.

Comments?
The reboot completed at 9:01. At 9:01


----------



## phox_mulder (Nov 1, 2007)

Went to watch TV last night and HR21-700 would not turn on.
Power button on remote, nothing.
Power button on unit, nothing.
Unplugged and plugged back in.

After the horrendous wait for it to power up, it was very sluggish but was able to watch.

No idea when it locked up.
Last thing it had recorded was BSG on Friday night.
No idea if anything was scheduled after BSG or earlier on Saturday.

First time it's done this since I got it.


phox


----------



## hdjii (May 10, 2008)

Got this release on 5/29. Ever since I have experience double and triple responses to remote commands. 30 second skip is frequently 60 seconds and sometimes 90 seconds. "Info" command results in display followed by instant disappearance. This is common with all commands.

Getting intermittent stuttering (audio and video) and occasional dropout of audio and video (5-15 seconds).


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Spontaneous restart while watching previously recorded HD movie and recording ESPN HD Sunday night.

I have not had a spontaneous restart in months prior to this.

jdg


----------



## scottz46 (Sep 4, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Spontaneous restart while watching previously recorded HD movie and recording ESPN HD Sunday night.
> 
> I have not had a spontaneous restart in months prior to this.
> 
> jdg


I have an hr21 700 and an hr20 700 and both had spantaeous restarts while watching tv last night. I was only watching tv with the hr 20, but realized they both restarted because my recording on the hr21 was screwed up.


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

i havent had the reboot problem, but after the friday night ce..... my hr21 was slow as a snail


----------



## islesfan (Oct 18, 2006)

I am coming into the room to fid the HR21 turned on a lot lately since the update. I only use the 21 as my backup unit to my main 20, so I rarely turn it on. It appears to be turning itself on since the update.


----------



## Jerry Birdwell (Nov 14, 2007)

hdjii said:


> Got this release on 5/29. Ever since I have experience double and triple responses to remote commands. 30 second skip is frequently 60 seconds and sometimes 90 seconds. "Info" command results in display followed by instant disappearance. This is common with all commands.
> 
> Getting intermittent stuttering (audio and video) and occasional dropout of audio and video (5-15 seconds).


Since the DL of the latest software for the HR-20(-700), I have had intermittent audio and video dropouts for short durations frequently for some channels, especially the HD Net Movie Channel. After changing my receiver, the problem continued and yes, as of today, DirecTV still says they are not aware of this problem and that I am the only sub to report it!
DirecTV has scheduled a new service call later this week, but I have no confidence this will resolve this problem. I need all possible evidence that it is not my receiver, but either the new software or a signal delivery problem.
Help!


----------



## llarch (Aug 19, 2006)

Spontaneous reboot on one DVR and recorded "Man vs Wild" with no audio on another DVR. This is pretty disappointing since, prior to 230, I actually had a month of decent stability. Extremely lame.


----------



## GLJones (Feb 12, 2008)

No issues except at about 7pm yesterday mine spontaneously rebooted. Missed 10 minutes of Futurama because of it.

Jerry


----------



## diabolik (Feb 12, 2008)

I have had some pretty easy sailing through the last few buggy NR's. In fact I had no isues with 22d that I was aware of. I did have a problem a few NR's back with the dolby digital sound, actually no sound until the unit was "bonked." 

But, after the "upgrade" last night to 23O I have had a constant "searching for Signal on Tuner 2" message. It appears tuner one is working, though!

A little bit frustrating.


----------



## thegurujim (Jan 21, 2008)

Odd that some are reporting spontanious reboots on 230 when they had no reports of the same thing when on 220D.

I have had different findings. Both my HR21-700 have had notorious spontantion reboots, pretty much every day with both 220b and 220d. 

I had told the CSR that I would do a complete reformat of both DVRs, when I had 220D, and call back if it continued to reboot by itself. I did that a week ago and have had reboots. I haven't gotten a chance to call them back until tonight (I noticed that they both rebooted while we were at work). When I spoke to the CSR she asked if I had gotten the recent upgrade. I wasn't aware of an upgrade so I checked. Lo and behold I had 230 on both DVRs.

She told me that the 230 upgrade was to fix instabilities (spontanious reboots). I told her to note in my account that I did indeed have the 230 version and I would call later incase it kept rebooting.

I'm really hoping this upgrade will fix my rebooting problem...but it looks like others may start experienceing the problem I had.

Side note: I've never had a reboot while recording a program. Only when watching live TV or a recorded program.


----------



## BruteForce (Sep 23, 2007)

Network DHCP is broken. Does not even attempt to lease an IP the DHCP server (which happens to also be the WAN gateway). Set it up using a static IP and diagnostics say its all good on the network but "not connected to the Internet (22)".

While trying to get it to auto configure, it appeared to lock up and ALL devices on the network started getting hammered with packets - 100 Mbps worth EACH constant. The tip that it was a flood was that my NAS device was also getting hammered. I thought I was under attack until I tried unplugging the Gb switch the DVR is connected to. POOF! Network flood stopped. It was so bad I had to reboot my DSL modem as it was stuck on stupid from being hammered from the inside.

This firmware version is dangerous.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Please note this is now an issues-only thread, non-issues will be deleted.


----------



## moonpie23 (Mar 1, 2008)

My HR21-700 no longer show Music videos and More. It's been like that for a week. I rebooted tmy PC and did a RBR. Anyone else have this issue. Everything working fine until now...


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Jerry Birdwell said:


> Since the DL of the latest software for the HR-20(-700), I have had intermittent audio and video dropouts for short durations frequently for some channels, especially the HD Net Movie Channel. After changing my receiver, the problem continued and yes, as of today, DirecTV still says they are not aware of this problem and that I am the only sub to report it!
> DirecTV has scheduled a new service call later this week, but I have no confidence this will resolve this problem. I need all possible evidence that it is not my receiver, but either the new software or a signal delivery problem.
> Help!


I received 0230 on both my HR21-700s yesterday at about 2:00 AM. Last night when we watched a couple of recorded shows, I had audio dropouts lasting a fraction of a second and occurring about every 10 seconds. Sometimes a single word would be missed, sometimes just part of a word. I also had 3 occurrences where the unit would just hang for about 20 seconds.

I have never seen either of these problems on previous versions of the software.

I still have my two HR10-250s that I have been using for backup systems since I got my HR21s. We finally stopped watching the HR21 and switched to the HR10 and had no more problems.


----------



## Rich (Feb 22, 2007)

islesfan said:


> I am coming into the room to fid the HR21 turned on a lot lately since the update. I only use the 21 as my backup unit to my main 20, so I rarely turn it on. It appears to be turning itself on since the update.


Sounds like random reboots. Do you turn off the circular light on the front panel? If you do and it reboots the circle will be lit again. That's the only use I've ever found for the circle.

Rich


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

I had a random reboot during viewing of a recording. Same issue as the last few NR's.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

Over the last two days, on two separate occasions the unit responded very slowly to only the first FF command; all subsequent commands would not be acknowledged by the LED flashing, however, they were buffered and responded to later--LED acknowledgments and all--after it came out of its funk. The last time it happened I waited over 10 minutes for it to become responsive again before I gave up and went to bed.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Again, this is an issues-only thread. If you have questions or want to start a discussion, please do so in the discussion thread for this release.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

Had my first blank recording. Deadliest Catch in HD from Tuesday @ 6pm PST.


----------



## Paul_PDX (Apr 2, 2008)

So far no reboots or blank recordings with this build. 
Have experienced the super slow response problem still however.
Waiting 5 or 10 minutes the box usually regains responsiveness.

I also have noticed DHCP issues -- my router is trying to give my box 192.168.0.140 and the HR21 always uses 192.168.0.2 which is where it was before the update to this release. Setting it statically seems to work.


----------



## dyker (Feb 27, 2008)

1. "Unsupported Audio Signal" on my 50" Sony TV KDF50E2000 when viewing HDMI after a 
little while, after trickplay every hour or two. 
2. Unanticipated Reboots.
3. Horrible Trickplay on AM21 makes AM21 not usable for me.


----------



## harperd (Apr 16, 2008)

Having random issues with the live buffer but only with the AM21 OTA. When backing it up to replay a buffered news cast today the news ticker was jumping back and forth and was not smooth at all. It was completely annoying. I backed it up to see what the ticker said and I could hardly read it at all. Very annoying.


----------



## JohnDG (Aug 16, 2006)

Recording the NBA game and a MLB game (both HD).

Start watching the NBA game from "now playing," catching up to the live feed at half-time. Switch over to the MLB game and watch until I guess the NBA game is well into the 3rd quarter. Go to programs listing and hit play on the NBA game to startup where I left off.

I get a squirrelly negative start time on the bar and the HR21 puts me at the beginning of the recording, losing my place. I try to FF, etc., but I can't move forward in the recording. <sigh> I then exit to the live feed and rewind to the beginning of the 3rd quarter. OK: still have the buffer.

After catching up with the live feed near the end of the 3rd quarter, I try and play the MLB game where I left off: I get an IKD. I then try to play the NBA game: IKD. I try to play another recording that I've viewed before: IKD. What the????

Reset the recorder and both the games are gone, but the other recordings are fine.

jdg


----------



## Dr. Booda (Jun 18, 2007)

JohnDG said:


> Recording the NBA game and a MLB game (both HD).
> 
> Start watching the NBA game from "now playing," catching up to the live feed at half-time. Switch over to the MLB game and watch until I guess the NBA game is well into the 3rd quarter. Go to programs listing and hit play on the NBA game to startup where I left off.
> 
> ...


This exact situation happened to me on a recording yesterday. If I tried to play it before it finished recording, it showed unstable behavior. I'm guessing that this bug would kill off the concept of a DLB workaround.


----------



## leif (Apr 19, 2006)

After 230 update I get slugish menu response with ocatioional freezes and "double clicks" problem as user described above. Unfortunantly I still get recordings as grey screens as before. This sucks.


----------



## Tiger62 (Mar 18, 2008)

While checking satellite signal strengths, changing satellites resulted in no signal strengths being updated. Returned to previously displayed satellites and they also failed to update. Exited and tried to do Initial Satellite setup and could not get past "Do you have 72 degree, (andsome other)? Continue? Had to RBR to get out.

(HR21-700 with AM21)


----------



## timmmaaayyy2003 (Jan 27, 2008)

After returning from vacation this week, I went to my list and noticed Doctor Who had not recorded as scheduled. I went to my To Do List, and it showed as upcoming even though it was 2 full hours past the scheduled time.


----------



## lbushaz (May 18, 2006)

timmmaaayyy2003 said:


> After returning from vacation this week, I went to my list and noticed Doctor Who had not recorded as scheduled. I went to my To Do List, and it showed as upcoming even though it was 2 full hours past the scheduled time.


I had the same problem. A number of series record programs failed to record Lost, Supernatural, BSG, ect. I also found them in the ToDo list after the program ended. I tried several methods to get the programs to record again. The only way that worked was to delete the program from the priority list and setup the recording from scratch.


----------



## bpratt (Nov 24, 2005)

Last night I watched a couple of recorded shows on one of my HR21-700s and powered it off when I was finished. This morning it would not respond to the remote, the buttons on front of the unit or the red reset button. I disconnected the power cord to the AM21 which disconnects power to both units and it came back up. This is the first time either of my two HR21s has locked up.


----------



## captainjrl (Jun 26, 2007)

HR21 did not record two shows from SL's yesterday early evening. However the were still in the To Do list with a date of "yesterday" in the far right column.


----------



## nexus7 (Nov 10, 2007)

captainjrl said:
 

> HR21 did not record two shows from SL's yesterday early evening. However the were still in the To Do list with a date of "yesterday" in the far right column.


Had exactly the same thing happen a couple of times with 0x22d, so apparently this particular problem persists. It's like the clock/schedule/scheduler become wildly unsynchronized--not just a few minutes through drift, but by _hours_ both backwards and forwards in time...

Last night I noticed it wasn't recording 20/20; the scheduler showed None Scheduled, nothing in the To Do List or History, yet a search turned up 2 entries. I created a new series recording and it looked just like the old one--except for the two listings and it immediately began recording the current show.
:new_cussi


----------



## mattmcdermott (Dec 21, 2007)

Had remote problems for a couple of days after the update. Then decided to switch batteries, to no avail. Then switched from RF to IR and the remote delays like many have mentioned are gone. This would leave me to believe an update to RF was made or the update is somehow conflicting with something in RF.

Had the same issues several have listed. I am an IR man until things get resolved.

Also, the performance is terrible. Locking up, slow transitions, etc.....

I am not sure how this could be called an upgrade


----------



## jbtv (Jan 15, 2008)

Did not record scheduled recordings today. History shows recordings cancelled "because the program was no longer available (13)"

Reboot seems to have fixed.


----------



## mgalusha (May 12, 2008)

With 22d I would lose tuner 1 about once or twice a week and have to reboot it. Of course any shows that were supposed to have recorded where coming up as keep/delete. With 230 it's now moved to tuner 2 and I've had to reboot it nearly every day since 230 installed itself. 

Now if we could just get them to knock a day's cost off the bill for each time it screws up a recording that might provide the incentive to get the software right.


----------



## bsprague (Feb 24, 2007)

mgalusha said:


> With 22d I would lose tuner 1 about once or twice a week and have to reboot it. Of course any shows that were supposed to have recorded where coming up as keep/delete. With 230 it's now moved to tuner 2 and I've had to reboot it nearly every day since 230 installed itself.
> 
> Now if we could just get them to knock a day's cost off the bill for each time it screws up a recording that might provide the incentive to get the software right.


I had your issue several months ago. On four service calls techs replaced various connections, LNBs, etc. They aligned and braced the dish. On the fifth service call they replaced the reciever and the problem went away.


----------



## cage22 (Jan 14, 2007)

*AM21 + Heat*
Replies greatfully appreciated.

I got an AM21 on 06/06/08. At first the signal strenght was great, for a few days. It's barely working now. I've had it on top of the HR21 and also tried below. The combo gets very hot to the touch.

Case management at D* is sending me another AM21. I don't want to kill another one if I shouldn't be putting it on top (or under) the HR21.
*Question 1.*
The HR21 seems to max out at around 120. Anyone know of any heat issues w/AM21 or have any suggestions?

*Question 2.*
When checking the AM21 antenna OTA signal strength, I get nearly equal strengths for Off-air tuner 1 and Off-air tuner 2. Should there be an Off-air tuner 2 on the AM21?


----------



## dduitsman (Dec 8, 2007)

One of my two HR21-700s had the 771 error this morning (sunny skies). I was going to reset the unit - but decided to check the signals strengths first; that fixed things.

We had some thunderstorms here last night, a possible contributing factor.

dd


----------

